# Good Morning Cigar Live



## normoo-cl (May 5, 2008)

With a cup of Joe, And a Helix Remix (Cafe Royale)


----------



## luckyfitz13 (Apr 6, 2008)

very nice my friend!


----------



## tmoney (Mar 14, 2008)

Great sunrise, i am jealous


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Beautiful sunrise bro!! Althought here me have almost a sunset!! :biggrin:


----------



## MikeGates (Aug 22, 2008)

Great view! Looks like its gonna be a great day!


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

very nice


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Great way to start the day!!!


----------



## maduro4me-cl (Jun 11, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## WarHorse (Apr 11, 2007)

That looks like a great morning, congrats.


----------



## zion698 (Jul 13, 2007)

Man I need a vacation. Great pictures thanks for sharing.


----------



## CigarMan Phil (Jun 9, 2008)

WoW thats nice


----------



## Christopher The Great (Jun 3, 2008)

Looks nice, I look over a field and parking lot every morning!


----------



## dinoa2 (Feb 7, 2008)

beautiful pics, the kind I wish I could take


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

man, i wish i was on the beach, instead im smoking in the dusty garage heheh looking at...boxes!!!


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

nice pics...


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Very nice.


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Sure, rub it in, just keep enjoying your wonderful beach week while others toil away their days. I am so-o-o-o-o jealous!


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Man-

That is sweet
Fire Island is great at this time when most of the crowds are gone


----------



## normoo-cl (May 5, 2008)

there were just 5 other people on the ferry with me...


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Beautiful View


----------



## chip1922 (Jan 13, 2008)

Now thats a picture.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Looks like a great morning, but where is the watch?


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

You're having a couple sweet days. Weather-wise and stogie-wise.


----------



## KaiSQ (Aug 4, 2008)

Very nice.


----------



## ssuriano (Aug 24, 2008)

Looks great!


----------



## marquelcg (Jul 19, 2008)

nice scenery, i am def. jealous of that


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

some more great views. great smoke too


----------



## terrasco-cl (Mar 4, 2007)

That is what it's all about!


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

very nice


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

Man I wish I was there instead of at work.


----------



## zion698 (Jul 13, 2007)

triplezero24 said:


> Man I wish I was there instead of at work.


Amen to that.


----------



## normoo-cl (May 5, 2008)

Don't have morning like this in Jersey....


----------

